# Forum More Stuff Go to Whoa!  Ensuite Bathroom Renovation

## kesawi

Unfortunately the shower recess in our ensuite devloped a leak so have decided to tackle it as an owner builder renovation. Going to keep the layout the same, but give it a bit more of a modern look and remove the glass brick window.      
Started ripping out the tiles and noticed the water proofing doesn't appear to extend along the wall to the shower screen. Exposing more shows the damage. It looks like the shower has been leaking around the window.   
  After further demolition, the whole base plate and lower portions of the studs around the window are heavily water damaged along with some of the subfloor. Fortunately the damage hasn't extended into the joists, although it does look like a leak developed around the shower waste. Waterproofing was placed straight onto the particle board subfloor with no tile underlay. Decided to remove the entire floor under the shower and replace with 20mm FC sheet. Also found a number or security system cables that are run in the ceiling, but not connected to anything.    
I also have a water leak under the vanity waste but can't seem to find the culprit yet. I need to get the plumbing changed to suit the new wall mounted vanity so hopefully that will provide some answers.   
Tomorrow's tasks will be to reinstate the floor with 20mm FC sheet, demolish the glass brick window, lift all of the plaster and villaboard in through the hole, reframe and close it up.

----------


## kesawi

Last few days have been pretty busy with things taking a little longer than expected. 
Pulled out the window and replaced the damaged framing which took a full day by the time we'd messed around at Bunnings waiting for the forklift driver to come back from their break so we could load up the 20mm FC sheet from the rack.    
Replaced some of the damaged framing and built out the wall another 30mm to provide a decent depth for the 1500mm H x 300mm W shower niche, and then sheeted the exterior with structural ply to reinforce the back of the niche so it doesn't move if someone pushes too hard on it.   
Reclad the outside and once painted it will look like it was never touched (before and after).     
The trusses were sagging a little so levelled the ceiling with battens and hung the plasterboard, and then ground off the existing tile grout   
Now just waiting for the plumber next week to relocate the pipes so that I can sheet the wall.

----------


## Rjclear

Fc sheet or tile underlay?

----------


## kesawi

> Fc sheet or tile underlay?

  I've replaced the water damaged particle board floor under the shower with 20mm FC sheet. I'll be placing tile underlay across the whole floor.

----------


## kesawi

A big push last weekend and it's starting to look like a room. 
Installed insulation to the external walls   
Underlay and wall sheeting fixed, and plastering done    
First layer of waterproofing down

----------


## kesawi

Grout bed down  
Tiles on the floors and as most of the walls. Waiting for the vanity now.

----------


## RONCA

No pics

----------


## kesawi

> No pics

  I'm not sure what happened as I could see them. Should be fixed now.

----------


## kesawi

Finally have the vanity in. Just the bench top to go and I can finish the tiling.

----------


## kesawi

After a two week wait for the stone top to be cut and the stone mason to be availble for the installation, I finally have a complete vanity. This has allowed me get the tiling completed this weekend.       
Painter booked in for this week and then shower screen, plumber and electrican to complete over the coming weeks.

----------


## kesawi

Painting completed, the end is in sight

----------


## JB1

Nice job. 
What vanity mirrors you getting? LED mirrors I'm assuming.  
Also what's the cable near the door? Electric towel rail?
....

----------


## kesawi

Thanks for the feedback. 
The mirrors I'm putting in are two 600 X 800 Ablaze BMO18BD Contractor Oval Bevel Edge Mirror with Demister Included (https://www.thermogroup.com.au/produ...ster-included/). 
My partner wasn't too keen on any of the LED mirrors, although I may look at getting some LED strip lights to stick on the back of the mirror and under the vanity at a later date. 
You are correct, the cable by the wall is for a heated towel rail.

----------


## JB1

I think I'm going to install the LED Strip Lighting to the back of the mirror too. 
I'm not too keen on lights under the cabinets/kick panels. They may look nice but serve no purpose in terms of lighting.  
Let us know your thoughts on an electric heated towel rail, I've heard very mixed reviews on them.  
I'm getting hydronic towel rails so it serves two purposes (heating room and towels).

----------


## kesawi

I was thinking of using the LEDs to provide some soft lighting at night when I need to use the ensuite but don't want a lot of bright light spilling back into the bedroom. 
Towel rail was just installed today so will be able to give you a bit of feedback after I've used it for a little while.       
Unfortunately I discovered a hair line crack in the toilet cistern so need to wait for it to be replaced, and the plantation shutters have been pushed back into April  :Cry:

----------


## Marc

I have the towel heating rail and unless they have improved on the design, they don't do much good unless I roll the towel perfectly tight around the rail and let it like that for half a day. They do heat the ensuite in winter but no much good for the towels.

----------


## pharmaboy2

RE soft lighting, that’s what we use our under bench ones for, just left on overnight and splashes over the floor.  You need indirect lighting for soft lighting. Nice tiles, must have been fun to lay

----------


## ChocDog

> RE soft lighting, that’s what we use our under bench ones for, just left on overnight and splashes over the floor.  You need indirect lighting for soft lighting. Nice tiles, must have been fun to lay

  Ditto. We have leds below wall hung vanity coupled to above the shaving cabinet. It's soft and low light. I use this more than the main lights. It's spot on. 
2nd, our electric towel rail works very well. It's got a separate timer module so it comes on an hour before we get up and about an hour after we finish. Towels are always dry and also warm for shower. It's spot on. Lots is bloody big though!  
....

----------


## kesawi

> Nice tiles, must have been fun to lay

  Yeah the tilers certainly earnt their money with them. I think there were only 4 or 5 tiles in the whole room that didn't have cuts or splits in them.   

> Ditto. We have leds below wall hung vanity coupled to above the shaving cabinet. It's soft and low light. I use this more than the main lights. It's spot on.

  The 3 in 1 exhaust fan we installed as the main light has very soft lighting so we may not need the LEDs, we'll probably need more intense lighting.

----------


## kesawi

Finally got there, just the plantation shutters to go.         
Subbies involved: Demolition, framing and linings - myself and my neighbours (handy having three chippies living next door)Electrical - Might and Power Electrical ServicesPlumbing - Jabiru Plumbing ServicesPlastering - Maximum Plastering and RenderingShower Screen & Glass Shelves - The Frameless Showerscreen SpecialistsVanity - Allfit Cabinet SolutionsStonemason - Affordable Stone Benchtops - Roman Stone Statuano NuaTiling & waterproofing - Aaron and Brent (were running their own business but decided working for someone else is easier)Painting - Quenton Murphy Painters & DecoratorsShutters - Franklyn  
Major Suppliers: Beaumont Tiles Woolloongabba Main tile - Maximo Gret BT Glazed-Procelain Silk 600x600Mosaic tile - Gannicus White Stone Mosaic 300 x 300 Tradelink Camp Hill Basins - 2 x Caroma Artisan Above Counter Basin - Square 390mmBasin Mixers - 2 x Phoenix Chrome Rush Vessel Mix RU790 CHRBasin Wastes - 2 x Phoenix Chrome 40mm Pup Up Universal WasteShower Mixer - Phoenix Chrome Rush Shower / Wall Mixer RU78 CHRShower Rail - Methven Torrential 3 Brass Rail ShowerHand Towel Rail - Caroma Contemporary Hand Towel RailRobe Hooks - 2 x Caroma Contemporary Robe HookTowel Rail - Radiant Heating Round Heated Towel Rail 750 x 1200 RTR04Digital Timer - Radiant Heating Digital Touchscreen Timer TS8100W-TIM-V WhiteToilet - Caroma Luna CLeanflush CLose Coupled Toilet Suite - S-trap, bottom inletFloor waste - 2 x Bermuda Square Mega Floor Waste Bathroom Warehouse Taringa Mirrors - 2 x Ablaze BMO18BD Contractor Oval Bevel Edge Mirror with Demister Included 600x800

----------


## ontrak

Hello, 
Your renovation looks fantastic.  I hope you're enjoying your refurbished ensuite. 
I'm considering purchasing the Luna Cleanflush toilet and would be grateful for any feedback on your experiences with it.

----------


## kesawi

Thanks, we're definitely enjoying the new ensuite. 
We've found the toilet is spitting out a bit of water when flushed. Had the pan replaced but it hasn't rectified it. The plumber thinks the wrong cistern has been supplied. Caroma has been pretty slow as it's been more than 6 months since the original install. Reminds me that I need to follow up with them.

----------

